# Milwaukee Self Feed Bits



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Are the 2 screw bits different ? Maybe one for soft wood and one for hard wood ? Nice to know the size of the finished hole is as listed.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Yep, self-feed bits are great for putting in a lot of holes in very little time-contractors love 'em for running plumbing and electrical in wood studs and joists. Since there is so little space in stud bays to get behind a drill and put pressure on a large bit, the screw tip works to pull the bit through. The 2nd screw tip should be identical to the first and for when they hit too many nails or other metal and ruin the threads.

They aren't designed to be used in drill presses and I don't think I would want to use them in hardwood over a standard Forstner bit. It's too hard to control the feed rate and stop the bit if you need a flat bottomed hole instead of a through one. Plus the screw tip is quite a bit longer than a Forstner centering tip, so you have to be careful of going through if you are trying to do a stopped hole.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a whole set of these (Makita brand) that I got YEARS ago. I think there's 15 or 20 in the set.

At one time I thought about selling them because as you say, they get away from you quickly when that screw center grabs. First time I tried 'em I did use a drill press and nearly broke my wrist!

So I ground the screw threads off one of the tips and it does "sorta" work like a Forstner bit


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

One of our plumbers busted the shaft on a large Milwaukee hole hog using a 4.5 " bit they are work horses but very dangerous in large sizes. I would bet they could break your arm. 
Good review anyway.


----------

